# 2x2x2 - Last Corner + OLL in 1 alg?



## Laurentius (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, does there exist any site that has algorithms that will solve both, the last corner AND solve the OLL in one algorithm? For 2x2x2, that is.

And, if this has been asked already, then sorry, but I didn't find anything on google nor on this forum..


----------



## joey (Oct 3, 2008)

It's called SS.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

SS being Sun-Stern / Stern-Sun, don't remember which order. Which, at the moment, is not public nor of use to anyone who isn't very very fast at 2x2 already.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 3, 2008)

i need a site with the algs


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> i need a site with the algs



it is no longer available to the public. you can use cube explorer to find out the algs if you want


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 3, 2008)

i have a mac book so that wont work


----------



## MistArts (Oct 3, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> cubeman34 said:
> 
> 
> > i need a site with the algs
> ...



Ron's solver is faster for 2x2.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2008)

MistArts said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > cubeman34 said:
> ...



whoops forgot about ron's solver. I don't really like SS so much as to use it as my main or even bother to look up algs.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 4, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Which, at the moment, is not public





cubeman34 said:


> i need a site with the algs


Erm, ROFL.
I highly doubt it would do you any good to learn SS anyway, even if it was public.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 4, 2008)

If you have a 2x2 idea, just generate the algs, there aren't THAT many unless you're doing something like G-FASSST.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> If you have a 2x2 idea, just generate the algs, there aren't THAT many unless you're doing something like G-FASSST.



Never heard of G-FASSST. What is it?

These algs for orienting the last corners are just like MGLS except you can modify them for the 2x2.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 4, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a 2x2 idea, just generate the algs, there aren't THAT many unless you're doing something like G-FASSST.
> ...



"Guimond - First And Second Step Squished by (Phil) Thomas"

The name says it all. It's quite silly in my opinion.


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2008)

Grrr, that's not really their invention.... If anything it should be called SA method, since I came up with it with help of Mitchell and then we experimented with it somewhat. I already used it at Czech 2007 or even earlier... Thought I told Mitch to keep it a secret but apparently he didn't do that, or didn't get the message.
And again: SS is a horrible name, search on google: SS WW2....


----------



## blah (Oct 5, 2008)

Erik said:


> Grrr, that's not really their invention.... If anything it should be called SA method, since I came up with it with help of Mitchell and then we experimented with it somewhat. I already used it at Czech 2007 or even earlier... Thought I told Mitch to keep it a secret but apparently he didn't do that, or didn't get the message.
> And again: SS is a horrible name, search on google: SS WW2....



No offense dude but I thought Tim mentioned on his site that this had something to do with naming issues ("ASS method")? I dunno the full story behind this controversy so don't start blasting me yet  I always thought it was just about the naming issue and you were cool about it...


----------



## watermelon (Oct 5, 2008)

Erik said:


> If anything it should be called SA method, since I came up with it with help of Mitchell and then we experimented with it somewhat.



Personally I think you deserve all of the credit Erik. It was *your* idea after all. However, Akkersdijk-Stern-Sun (ASS) would be a rather humorous name for a method .


----------



## brunson (Oct 5, 2008)

I find the glory hunting a little beneath most of those involved.

BTW, there is such a thing as parallel development. Many physicists agree that Einstein's special theory of relativity was an idea who's time had come. If Albert hadn't come up with it, someone else would have shortly later.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 5, 2008)

brunson said:


> I find the glory hunting a little beneath most of those involved.
> 
> BTW, there is such a thing as parallel development. Many physicists agree that Einstein's special theory of relativity was an idea who's time had come. If Albert hadn't come up with it, someone else would have shortly later.



Besides, Lucas suggested it without knowledge of what Erik thought of. 

In my opinion, naming stuff after their inventors is a silly concept. We should always name methods based off of the steps. LP instead of SS/ASS/etc., CFOP instead of Fridrich (oh wait we do that already).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 5, 2008)

So what do you suggest for Petrus/Roux/Waterman/Heise?


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > If anything it should be called SA method, since I came up with it with help of Mitchell and then we experimented with it somewhat.
> ...



Mitch, glad you responded , it was so long ago. You g2 get on MSN one time so we can chat. You haven't been on for ages.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 5, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> So what do you suggest for Petrus/Roux/Waterman/Heise?



Heise would be 4SQ5E&2C3C.

4 squares, 5 edges & 2 corners, 3 corners.

It's a lot harder to name methods like that. Maybe you could just give it a funny name .


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 6, 2008)

MistArts said:


> It's a lot harder to name methods like that. Maybe you could just give it a funny name .


My point exactly. 
When its appropriate and short, I think the methods should be named after their steps/subgoals/whatever. CFOP is obviously like that. But sometimes its just not practical, like you pointed out with Heise.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 6, 2008)

Roux can be called BBCE. 

You're right though, Petrus and Heise are impractical.


----------



## Jai (Oct 6, 2008)

Petrus can be called BEEFCOP - Block, Extend, Edges, Finish F2L, COLL, and Permute edges.


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyway Im wondering how 2*2*2 works 
Can any1 help me? xD


----------

